# Straight line speedway Denver CO



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here at straight line speedway we have a 1000' drag strip for 1/24 and 1/32 cars and a road course for 1/32 and 1/24 scale cars to. We have a full stocked shop for your drag slot car needs. We do have rental cars and complete cars for sale to

Were racing every Wednesday night doors open at 4pm race at 7:30pm. Friday night races doors open at 6:30pm race at 8:00pm and Saturday doors open at 11:00am race at 1:00 pm come out and have some fun we do have cars for rent and for sale 


7135 newton St Westminster co 80030 unit 4 

Hope to see some new faces come out and give it a try


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hey Lance:
I thought I would let you Northern Colorado fellas know that there is now a 1/4 Mile slot drag strip in Pueblo. We were lucky enuf to get the track that closed in Colo. Sprgs 2008 and it is up and running. We had our first " trial race " last nite. U.S, HWY 50 ( Canon City Hwy)& Wills BLVD Across from Spradley Ford.
Come on Down
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey clyde, what length powered strip are you guys running, what power and what rules>?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy Al: It's a 1/24th scale strip 55 FT long 12.7 volts SWe are just going to brakcet race for now. May add Index classes later if neeed
COM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Drag Racing Specialties used to be a big player in 1/24 and had a rules sanction. 
I think their web site is still active although they don't produce chassis anymore. 
bracket racing is fun cause you can run what you brung.
how long is your shut down? 
I still have a couple cars but all will need new tires. LOL


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

good to here theres more tracks opening. We have had great responce and support from our racers we built a new track 1000' (41.2 foot) with 16 foot of guled shut down now were running 16 volts have had cars in the .589 at 82 mph


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is good to hear that more tracks are coming alive.
there has been a real drought of tracks to compete and play at.
many fine folks have found new friends at these places and it is high time more were opening.


----------

